# Farmall H Brake Linings



## rrausch (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi guys, I've got a Farmall H I've had for 20+ years, and it's about time I put some brakes on it. Is anyone selling just the linings for the original bands? I'd rather not spend $100+ on brake bands right now. If I could come up with some linings I'd reline the original bands myself. Any ideas?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Countryboy is our go to guy for the international harvester info, but until he sounds off on that, welcome to tractorforum.com!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I replaced the brakes on my H when I rebuilt it, though I don't recall spending that kind of money on them. I guess they went up quite a bit in the last 10 years. You could try looking for a set of good used ones from a tractor salvage yard, or online from a salvage place. I don't know of anyone selling just the brake material, though if you have anyone around that rebuilds clutches or things like that, they may be able to rebuild them for you.


----------



## rrausch (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. Country Boy, I did a quick on-line check and it looked like the cheapest pair was a little over $100.


----------



## rrausch (Jan 28, 2012)

OK, I got my linings and installed new seals (2) on each side under the drums and installed the linings and put the covers back on. Now I'm adjusting the brakes, and my manual says this: "tighten the adjusting screw all the way in and then back it off 1/2 turn". 

Now if I really tighten it ALL THE WAY in I'm thinking that would deform the brake band. Or do they mean, to tighten the screw until it's really tight and THEN back it off 1/2 turn? The manual I have isn't written too well. I just can't see tightening that adjustment screw all the way in. Anybody?


----------



## Farmall1939 (Aug 11, 2012)

I would be guessing tightin it till u can feel it touch the housing then back it off 1/2 a turn so when your driving its not rubbing (how it would be if u tightened it all the way)


----------



## duksaloft (Mar 22, 2015)

I, years ag.o had brake shoes for a f12 done at clutch and friction in nova ohio. They did great work in a short time as I took the parts there and waited in town for an hour os till they were done. didn't cost me an arm and a leg either.


----------

